# Oakley Crowbar??



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

I've tried doing a search, but came up with nada. 
How many of you are running these goggles? I see site after site saying that the nose guard is removable, but I can't find anything on how to remove them. I've tried without success, but don't want to break anything. Has anyone here removed it before? How is it done?


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

I've got two pair. They're great. I've never tried to take off the nose guard.
It's no problem with a full face, and it keeps your nose warm in the winter.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

It's not a problem of fit. I'm trying to clean it and there's quite a bit of gunk stuck in the grooves.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

juanbeegas said:


> It's not a problem of fit. I'm trying to clean it and there's quite a bit of gunk stuck in the grooves.


There are 4 little pins that attach the nose guard to the goggles. You have to use a bit of force to get it off. As long as you are careful, you won't break anything. Getting it back on is a PITA though, just to warn you. I had to take mine off, as it doesn't fit with my 661 Flight.

Love these goggles, super comfy and changing lenses is a snap!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. What exactly should I be doing here? Am I pulling down(when looking directly at the lens) on the nose piece?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

juanbeegas said:


> Thanks for the tip. What exactly should I be doing here? Am I pulling down(when looking directly at the lens) on the nose piece?


The little "wings" on the sides of the nose guard, they snap into the front of the goggles, just under the lense. 
If you look closely on each side, you will see the pins that go into the frame of the goggles. Just pull gently on each "wing", one at a time, and it will pop off. It takes a bit of force. Once you see how it attaches, it will make sense.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I have crowbars but I need new lenses. Anyone know of a good (cheap) place to buy replacements lenses?


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

i took mine off and can't for the life of me get it back on...not a big deal though


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

pipes10 said:


> i took mine off and can't for the life of me get it back on...not a big deal though


same here... they didnt fit with my new troy lee moto helmet.

as to buy stuff

here


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

You pull the noseguard out, pulling the towards you. 

Basically once you take it off you can't put it back on, just a forewarning. You don't really need it though. I rock Crowbars and a Flight, and you either run the Crowbar's nose protector or the Fight's nose protector. I chose the Flights...


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> You pull the noseguard out, pulling the towards you.
> 
> Basically once you take it off you can't put it back on, just a forewarning. You don't really need it though. I rock Crowbars and a Flight, and you either run the Crowbar's nose protector or the Fight's nose protector. I chose the Flights...


Not completely true, I've taken mine off, put it back on a few times.
But its a complete PITA, that will have you cursing and yelling before its done 

Replacement lenses are expensive, at least the tinted ones are. 
Pretty neat, the goggles come with a 3-pack of tear-offs, at least mine did. Best fitting goggle I've used so far.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Bleh..screw tinted lenses. I'm all about the 3 pack anti-fog Clear Lenses for 25 bucks.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Bleh..screw tinted lenses. I'm all about the 3 pack anti-fog Clear Lenses for 25 bucks.


I hear that.

But the Fire Iridium looks cool...and isn't that what its all about 

My clear lense is getting pretty scratched up, I'll probably be buying the 3-pack soon.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

I have Fox Main Pro similar to Oakley Crowbars and box says they are made for Fox by oakley. Tried to take off the noseguard, pulled one point out and took ages and a LOT OF cursing to put it back on.......no more takin them off for me next time. Fits well on my Fox rampage DOA helm.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, thanks to all who helped. It really wasn't that bad taking it out. You just have to twist the goggle a little bit while holding onto the middle of the nose guard and it kinda pops out. The goggle's all nice and clean again, now if I could only get the guard back on...


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

juanbeegas said:


> now if I could only get the guard back on...


Haha, don't say we didn't warn you!


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

"now if I could only get the guard back on... " haha thats the cavaet


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Crowbars are nice but I set them aside at a race when I muddied them and tried as set of blur B1's. Havent gone back to the crowbars since then and that was last year. Better peripheral on the blurs as well as more up/down vision. Crowbars are great and I liked them better then the rest till i tried the B1's.
Either way the crowbars are still a great goggle!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Crowbars are nice but I set them aside at a race when I muddied them and tried as set of blur B1's. Havent gone back to the crowbars since then and that was last year. Better peripheral on the blurs as well as more up/down vision. Crowbars are great and I liked them better then the rest till i tried the B1's.
> Either way the crowbars are still a great goggle!


I did the opposite. I went from B1s to Crowbars and I don't want to go back.


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*double lenses (clear) model*



KavuRider said:


> and changing lenses is a snap!


I have the anti-fog double-layer lenses model (clear only) of this. (And, not planning on taking on/off nose guard.)

Is the way to replace double-layer lenses the same as single? (Mine's getting some scratches, so eventually I'll have to replace it.)

Also, is the double-lens model different from the single-lens model, in terms of the goggles "frame" spec? Meaning, do I assume that the width of the groove inside the frame to hold the lens is different for double (wider) vs single (narrower) models? (YES/NO?) If that's true, I wonder if it's not compatible to occasionally install a color lens (single layer only) in my double-lens model frame? (Would it be too loose-fitting, per the wider groove in frame?)

Thanks for the info in advance,
- PiroChu


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah crowbar's are nice, I have a pair but I'm sorta over Oakley I picked up some Smiths cause I needed roll offs for our wet nasty DH season last year and I'm blown away by the fit with my Helmets and quality of the lense's, I got three with mine, only one mingy one with the Oakley s, Smith lens stay clear, more scratch resistant Ive found and the fit is awesome, very underrated brand imo, and look bad ass, I'm not going Oakley anymore, 3 pairs of gloves fallen apart in months, goggle's are fine but Ive had better experience with Smith so I'm staying put! I like Spy's also! Just my 2c


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok... I've finally gotten the nose piece back on, after tons of swearing and 3 cans of beer. If anyone's interested, it really helps to remove the lens first before you even attempt putting the guard back on. With the lens removed, the frame is pretty flexy and that allows you to kinda twist the frame while you place the guard back on. I found it easier to work from the inner tab, out. Start on the left, or right, you place the inner tab in first and then the outer and repeat on the other side. It's still a real b*tch to put the guard back on, but I've found it near impossible with the lens still in place.

I run a pair of Smith Sonic as my regular day to day trail goggles, the smaller size fits my skate lid better than the Oakleys and I'm loving the both of them.
I had a pair of Thor goggles when I was riding MX and probably would've gotten another pair, but the Crowbars just looked so bad*ss in the display case...


----------



## LynneW (Jan 14, 2021)

KavuRider said:


> Not completely true, I've taken mine off, put it back on a few times.
> But its a complete PITA, that will have you cursing and yelling before its done
> 
> Replacement lenses are expensive, at least the tinted ones are.
> Pretty neat, the goggles come with a 3-pack of tear-offs, at least mine did. Best fitting goggle I've used so far.


My son just got some. Father took the nose thing off without thinking. But soon wants the nose thing on. How did you get it back on??? I'm trying to be careful so not to break them.


----------



## LynneW (Jan 14, 2021)

juanbeegas said:


> Ok... I've finally gotten the nose piece back on, after tons of swearing and 3 cans of beer. If anyone's interested, it really helps to remove the lens first before you even attempt putting the guard back on. With the lens removed, the frame is pretty flexy and that allows you to kinda twist the frame while you place the guard back on. I found it easier to work from the inner tab, out. Start on the left, or right, you place the inner tab in first and then the outer and repeat on the other side. It's still a real b*tch to put the guard back on, but I've found it near impossible with the lens still in place.
> 
> I run a pair of Smith Sonic as my regular day to day trail goggles, the smaller size fits my skate lid better than the Oakleys and I'm loving the both of them.
> I had a pair of Thor goggles when I was riding MX and probably would've gotten another pair, but the Crowbars just looked so bad*ss in the display case...


Thank you for this. I am now the awesome mom for fixing sons goggles. 😊


----------

